# Aufkleberschrift 3d erstellen und Plotten?



## king69 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich will mir ein Aufkleber machen der so ähnlich ist wie dieser hier!







Der Aufkleber soll ähnlich wie abgebildet werden bloß mit anderen Text die Schrift ist ja sicherlich Old Englisch aber wie kann ich es machen das die Schrift wie hier im 3d Effekt ist und so das mein Plotter das erkennt?

Ich hoffe ihr ihr könnt euch vorstellen was ich meine MFG King_f.l!

PS. wenn es geht über corel Draw erklären oder Photoshop oder gibt es irgendwo ein Video? ich weis nicht so richtig nach was ich suchen soll!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,
hast du einen Schneideplotter oder Druckplotter?
Um einen Schneidepltter mit Daten zu fütter benötigst du von der Grafik Vektorflächen, keine Linien, mit diesen kann ein Schneideplotter nichts anfangen.
Leider kann ich dir bei CorelDraw nicht wirklich weiter helfen, das letzte mal als ich mit Cd zu tun hatte gabs noch die Version 6 .
Was genau meinst du mit dem 3D-Effekt? Meinst du diesen nach hinten gezogenen schwarzen Block der Schrift oder das diese so ein Boden vollzieht?

VIele Grüße


----------

